# which type are u playing now?



## mickymouse (Jan 16, 2009)

I heard that Titleist Scotty Cameron is good,but not know it clearly.and which type are u here playing?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I take it you mean putters? I was using a tommy amour (i think it was a P117). It was a fairly big headed putter which I liked from within about 2 feet of the green but it felt to light for me any futher out then that. I'm back to using my trusty wilson blade putter now and I feel I have more control with this. But to find what you like you'll never know with out testing different ones out. Welcome to the forum too


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Scotty Cameron's are over priced and overrated in my opinion. If you want advice, try out as many putters as you can get your hands on, then go with one that feels good to you. No one else can tell you what feels best to you.


----------



## mickymouse (Jan 16, 2009)

well.I am thinking about buying one from 
I found that the price is resonable,so slow!!And found that there are many customers to buy items from that website,I asked some questions about this putter to the service agent,with her patience,i am deciding to order one.Hope I will be good when playng this putter:rofl:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

mickymouse said:


> well.I am thinking about buying one from
> I found that the price is resonable,so slow!!And found that there are many customers to buy items from that website,I asked some questions about this putter to the service agent,with her patience,i am deciding to order one.Hope I will be good when playng this putter:rofl:


Please ahere the the rules of the forum which do not allow posting links in threads but you can post a link in you signature. Which putter are you looking at?


----------



## mickymouse (Jan 16, 2009)

Surtees said:


> Please ahere the the rules of the forum which do not allow posting links in threads but you can post a link in you signature. Which putter are you looking at?


OK i just do as you required,i am looking at Titleist Golf Scotty Cameron Studio Select Newport 2 Mid Slant Putter on that wlsale website,but do not know whether it is good enough.:headbang:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thank you for that it just sometimes new users sign up and all they do is spam the site. The best way to know if this is right for you is to try and find a demo one from a store a use it for a round. Are you a high low handicapper or just a weekend hack?


----------



## mickymouse (Jan 16, 2009)

hum~~~just for weekend,Ok I will find that demo or i will ask for the service agents of the website.Hope it will suit for me,thanks for your suggestion


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thats ok welcome once agian and happy posting


----------



## Okiezac (Nov 10, 2008)

I played alot of putters before i settled on my Scotty Cameron Fastback. I love it, i couldnt find a putter that gave me the feedback that the Scotty does. Also make sure that you get fit for your putter, make sure that it fits your putt stroke.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

A moderator needs to delete the above spammer post!!!


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> Scotty Cameron's are over priced and overrated in my opinion. If you want advice, try out as many putters as you can get your hands on, then go with one that feels good to you. No one else can tell you what feels best to you.


+1

I tried about 6 putters when it was time and bought the one that felt right! It cost too much but this is my putter for life. Unless it breaks


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Fourputt said:


> A moderator needs to delete the above spammer post!!!


what spam post????:cheeky4:


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

My putter? It's extremely expensive.... it cost me $35 + the cost of a re-shaft and new grip. 

It's an off-brand putter that resembles an Odyssey Two-Ball, but the alignment is better and I think it feels better; it has a CNC milled face. I think someone made it custom- whatever the case, its an awesome putter that has good weight and gives me a better stroke than anything else I've tried.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

300Yards said:


> My putter? It's extremely expensive.... it cost me $35 + the cost of a re-shaft and new grip.
> 
> It's an off-brand putter that resembles an Odyssey Two-Ball, but the alignment is better and I think it feels better; it has a CNC milled face. I think someone made it custom- whatever the case, its an swesome putter that has good weight and gives me a better stroke than anything else.


I agree it a putter doesn't have to cost you the world to be good for you


----------

